# Covention Time



## JWC sr. (Nov 3, 2014)

Well it time for everyone that can to make the trek to Convention. It runs Nov. 5 - the 9th if I am not mistaken. Who all is planning on going?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 3, 2014)

Will be making the 11 hour trip tomorrow.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 4, 2014)

Not going (I have to work as I am going on a real vacation very very soon!),,,but I am just 2.5 hours north of if anyone wants to visit !


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 7, 2014)

At the last minute we had to cancel out also, we had a big job come in and have meeting the entire weekend to get it started. Sucks, but you have to pay the bills. LOL I will be anxiously awaiting news on how things go as there are some pretty big deals up for vote this year. JMS keep us posted if you will.


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow I am hearing there was and still is a lot of in-fighting going on with the powers that be within the management of AMHR/ASPC. While I of course am not privy to all the ins and outs of the situation, I sincerely hope that the folks involved will remember how great of an organization we have in ASPC/AMHR and do what they can to minimize and correct any problems that may be out there.

We are a strong organization and are so, because of the many varied positions and back grounds we as members have. Variety is the spice of life and I sincerely appreciate the efforts of all of the Board and Officers.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 11, 2014)

I would agree with you to a point, but with everything that is coming out now I have to say there are several Directors that I would happily vote to have them replaced. Immediately. Their behavior has been childish and inappropriate.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 11, 2014)

Double post. Guess my phone feels strongly about this!!


----------



## JWC sr. (Nov 11, 2014)

I understand completely as far as the directors are concerned and don't disagree with you. I only hope personal issues can be put aside for the betterment of the association. That is the way it is supposed to be, but I honestly do not see this ending anytime soon. It is really getting nasty!


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 22, 2014)

what is going on?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 22, 2014)

There was a email that has been going around that was sent by Chris former director of finance, and I say former because he has been fired because of this. IMO the email was silly and people are reading too much into it. However it has become a legal matter so they could not go into details at Convention. I personally question recent decisions the BOD has made but hopefully I'm wrong. All I know is I am real disappointed in the new elected president reading some of the comments she has made on FB.

Hopefully we can all just get past this difficult time and move forward and continue to promote what we love to do. The big plus side coming out of convention is we actually gained members, whereas in the past few years membership has been on the decline and we also gained new youth members. However you want to look at it good or bad registrations are down again, hopefully it's because people are breeding less and not because breeders aren't registering their foals. The biggest decline I see is Journal revenue, loosing thousands.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 22, 2014)

Debbie, if you would like to read the email, please PM me your email address & I will send it to you. I am not sure I have your email address? And not sure I can send the letter via pm, especially since I do not have it on my laptop, just my phone.

I do not think that people are overreacting to the email--I think that email indicates a huge problem within the registry. It is worse than silly--and I really question who actually instigated the whole thing. I find it hard to believe that an employee who has been with the organization for less than 2 years could feel so strongly about things.

Some people insist that the problems are now being fixed by the new president and the BOD; I question how much is being fixed and how much is just being swept under the rug. Apparently the bunch of emails--there are a number that were not made public--have been turned over to the Attorney General's office for investigation. I am hoping that this will result in the fixing of the problem.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks JMS boy am I behind on things. Minimor yes! thank you, I will send my address so you can send the email(s) in question.

Feel free to discuss this here too.


----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 25, 2014)

after reading and doing a little research.. my first thought was wow what a mess, second thought was the same.

The light side and the dark side... unreal. I sincerely hope this does not get swept under the rug.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 4, 2014)

I agree Debbie, We all do these horses for enjoyment and this type political BS has no place in our midst in my opinion. No matter which side of things you come down on the issues. I hope the powers that be have enough sense to realize that the rank and file members just want to enjoy and/or show our horses and do not need any drama to go with it! I think the emodicon says it all for me!!


----------

